# Speaking of Foster and Smith...



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was down there about a month ago for their annual coral conference/frag swap and took the tours of their aquaculture facility and the warehouse. 
Wow, it was so much bigger and more impressive than I ever imagined....
I especially enjoyed the warehouse tour to see just how all of those packages we order come together before they arrive in our houses. Wow... I can say after seeing the staff and Doc's there, that I fully support doing business with them. Outstanding.

Here is an album of some pics of the various areas around their big facility.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Jan, that was a very nice album to peruse through. Do you maintain reef tanks as well? I use to have reef tanks until I set my eyes on a planted tank and that was it. I still think I would like to set up a nano reef again just to keep my finger in the salt water world. Whenever I see a well maintained and flourishing reef I get the itch to get started. Thanks for posting this. I have in the past bought many of my fresh water products from Drs. Foster & Smith. They have what looks like a world class facility. 

Darrell


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Darrell. 

Yes, I have a 12 gallon nano reef and a 29 gallon reef, but the majority of my tanks are still FW planted tanks. Oh, and I just set up one of the little TOM 3 gallon pico tanks to hold all of my frags for the quarantine period. I'm liking that tank sitting on our kitchen counter so much that I may turn that into a simple little pico reef too. They have 6 WPG so all of my frags are still doing well after a month.

There's certainly no reason why you can't do a nano reef in addition to your planted tank/s too.  I actually think the reefs are a little easier than the higher tech planted tanks anyway.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Jan, thanks for those Drs. F&S pictures. It's cool to look at where my packages come from and how it's done.

DJ


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Very neat. That aquaculture facility makes me want to get into saltwater. If I ever do, I'll look into the drs for a source of corals, etc. 

The warehouse reminds me of the Jelly Belly Factory. Big machines with rollers moving hundreds of boxes down for shipment. 

-John N.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, i had no idea they are that big and organize. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

They've got a nice facility. I won't hesitate to order livestock from them in the future after seeing how clean and organize their facility is.


----------

